# What's with Ebay prices.



## Bonz85 (Sep 16, 2019)

I've been slowly building up my HO inventory primarily watching Ebay for decent deals over the last few years. 
Other than some auctions ranging widely in price I can't help but wonder what some people are thinking asking with their opening bid or buy it now price that is well over retail. 
Two of the most notable examples would be a blue box F45 pre 90's with a buy it now price for what I could get new Genesis and a Atlas powered switch which I would guess to be mid 90's with a buy it now for $60. Also brass track going for crazy prices.
I'm guessing it's mostly people inheriting, estate and storage locker buyers watching to much American pickers thinking cause its old it's worth more than new. Or people that come across something and don't do any research before listing it.
Not that it really matters, people can ask what they want. I just think it's funny that people ask these ridiculous prices and that there might be people paying them.


----------



## IronManStark (Jan 15, 2017)

With the brass track jump up in price. It makes me wonder if it has more to do with ammo casings & less to do with trains.... then again I could be way off to even say that. 

As for the other prices I think you hit the nail on the head. It’s old so it must be worth a fortune!! 
Lol  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Brass track... is anybody even making it ? That my be why it's high.

Yes, "Vintage" = more $$$


----------



## IronManStark (Jan 15, 2017)

I guess. However is anyone still using brass track??? I have a bunch of it. I don’t use is at all. It takes way to much to keep up. I replaced all of mine with nickel silver track. 
Then again I suppose there are a few that still have that old layout. Might need some replacement track. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Getting back to crazy eBay prices, the exorbitant shipping rates are ridiculous as well....


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

If you look at ebay long enough, you start to see the same listings simply getting reposted month after month at the exact same overly high price. People tend to look at the "asking price" on eBay and think they should list their item at that price since that must be what it's worth, when in reality you can filter out listings for "recently sold" listings and see exactly what people are generally willing to pay for the same item. 

As you figure, I think a lot of sellers are also inexperienced with model trains. They think model trains are worth their weight in gold (especially older Lionel O gauge stuff that I collect), pay way too much at an estate sale and then try to flip them on an auction site at an even higher price for a profit. I recently was looking for an 85' heavyweight observation car in HO scale for an architectural model we were building. One seller had one that had a massive hole broken into its roof and listed it as in great condition and his price reflected it.

I've gotten a few decent deals on actual railroad tools (I work on a museum railroad and use them at work) where I watched them getting reposted for about a month at ridiculous prices and then sent a fair offer through the seller messenger feature.


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

Don't forget you can make an offer at less than "buy it now" price.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

I haven't really seen any prices I think are far out of the norm, because the norma always seems to have a few who overvalue and as too much. Seens only the usual amount of that. 

I have seen more bargains recently (cases where the seller underprices an item AND no one else snaps it up or bids it up higher), more cases where I get something for less than a third of what I expected to pay. Not often, but it used to happen maybe only once a year, now, every month or two.


----------



## afboundguy (Jan 10, 2021)

I've been adding to my collection with lots of eBay purchases and I agree there are some people with crazy prices. I've found a few decent sellers that I've bought from a few times as it's fairly priced. The best way I do it is buy multiple items from the same seller to save on shipping. One of my favorite sellers I bought 3 engines (1 and unpowered B f3/f7 unit) and about 6 or 7 cars and it was only $15 shipped. Shipping for each item was $5-$8 individually.

I rarely buy only 1 single item unless it's something I really want. If I find something I like I end up looking at the rest of the sellers items to decide if I want to watch it or purchase an item I don't have to have if that makes sense...


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

EBay has always had it's share of sellers asking far more than their product is worth (just like real estate). If someone pays that much, shame on them. The only real stupidity is continually relisting it for the same price when it doesn't sell.

Brass -- ths metal -- is in short supply in the US. People are probably buying old brass track for the recycling value. More demand means higher prices. I'd be willing to bet it's not model railroaders buying the stuff.


----------



## afboundguy (Jan 10, 2021)

CTValleyRR said:


> Brass -- ths metal -- is in short supply in the US. People are probably buying old brass track for the recycling value. More demand means higher prices. I'd be willing to bet it's not model railroaders buying the stuff.


All three of my local train stores have told me to sell my old brass track for scrap and after I use it to do my layout and figure out exactly what NP pieces I need I'll be scrapping it to hopefully help pay for the new NP track. If it's worth it I may end up being a big time buyer of old brass track!


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Also, the high prices might be a way to offset the ever-increasing fees that eBay keeps jacking up for the sellers.....eventually, eBay will end up bitting the hand that feeds it....just a thought.....


----------



## AmFlyerFan (Jan 27, 2019)

Old_Hobo said:


> Also, the high prices might be a way to offset the ever-increasing fees that eBay keeps jacking up for the sellers.....eventually, eBay will end up bitting the hand that feeds it....just a thought.....


----------



## AmFlyerFan (Jan 27, 2019)

I agree with evey thing here about E-Bay prices. I'll add that the lack of train shows due to Covid-19 cancellations has also had an effect. I miss them.


----------



## Jscullans (Jul 8, 2019)

I just bought three cars that were priced at$90 for combined buy it now. I messaged seller and they gave them to me for $60 and combined shipping. Knocked roughly $40 off the price at the end. Most people will work with you on prices. You just have to realize some people think they’re sitting on gold and let them keep what they’re attempting to sell for an unfair price


----------



## darryl1936 (Dec 30, 2012)

Old_Hobo said:


> the ever-increasing fees that eBay keeps jacking up for the sellers.


eBay fees have not changed in a long long time.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Yeah.....they’ve been sky high forever.....


----------



## Bonz85 (Sep 16, 2019)

Old_Hobo said:


> Getting back to crazy eBay prices, the exorbitant shipping rates are ridiculous as well....


I would agree with the shipping. Even if someone is charging a fair shipping price and a fair price for the item the combined price is beyond worth it. I never buy rolling stock individual. I was looking for rerailers and thought I found a few decent deals. Then I look on trainworld and new ones were cheaper.


----------



## Bonz85 (Sep 16, 2019)

afboundguy said:


> All three of my local train stores have told me to sell my old brass track for scrap and after I use it to do my layout and figure out exactly what NP pieces I need I'll be scrapping it to hopefully help pay for the new NP track. If it's worth it I may end up being a big time buyer of old brass track!


I'm thinking your local stores are telling you to scrap your brass to sell you new track. Scrap brass is worth less than 2 bucks a pound and the going rate for a 9" straight or curve rarely goes bellow 50 cents a piece even in large lots. You're probably going to spend $50 on track to get a couple bucks in scrap. I would certainly scrap it instead of just tossing it in the garbage.


----------



## Murv2 (Nov 5, 2017)

Ebay prices go up before Christmas and stay up until about April when people start outdoors stuff. If you are looking for the biggest bang for your buck wait a couple months.


----------



## 65446 (Sep 22, 2018)

~~ *Supply and Demand ~~*
The online demand is sky high due to Covid 19..They're sockin' it to us, which, though perhaps sleazy, is legal, marketing-wise. TV infomercial sales are probably up also, for same reason....
Still I purchase online frequently and enjoy the lack of schlepping involved, covid-proof-ability, ebay's seeming fail-safe protection policy ([Near] 0 questions asked if a return/refund demand is within a certain time frame) and 'free shipping' (I know, it forces price a tad higher)..
So all in all I'll keep on using ebay.
Of course the virus will become a 0 threat this year and the surviving hobby shop/train stores will be open again if you're lucky enough to have one near you as do I in Los Angeles. (Did they even close ?/ I haven't needed new train stuff since before virus !).
And even then, they generally are thee highest priced of all ! ~ *M** ~ *


----------



## afboundguy (Jan 10, 2021)

Bonz85 said:


> I'm thinking your local stores are telling you to scrap your brass to sell you new track. Scrap brass is worth less than 2 bucks a pound and the going rate for a 9" straight or curve rarely goes bellow 50 cents a piece even in large lots. You're probably going to spend $50 on track to get a couple bucks in scrap. I would certainly scrap it instead of just tossing it in the garbage.


Well they echo all the research I've found here and online about brass track nightmares with a DCC so I know they're not totally trying to throw one over on me...


----------



## Trackjockey05 (Jun 30, 2020)

Old_Hobo said:


> Getting back to crazy eBay prices, the exorbitant shipping rates are ridiculous as well....


This one gets under my skin, I especially hate spending $12 for shipping and then it shows up with the shipping label showing they spent $4 and some change to ship, or selling a model at an amazingly low price then charging an exorbitant amount for shipping, or my personal favorite, the guy I bought 4 items from who then informed me he doesn't combine shipping (my bad for not asking first) so I pay the $8 something per car to ship, only to have all 4 show up in the same box for one price


----------



## Bonz85 (Sep 16, 2019)

afboundguy said:


> Well they echo all the research I've found here and online about brass track nightmares with a DCC so I know they're not totally trying to throw one over on me...


I can definitely understand upgrading track for that reason or simply to update. But anyone saying scraping your track is going to make any kind of a difference to off set the cost is simply bs.


----------



## 65446 (Sep 22, 2018)

*Yes !! Scout's Honor !!:*
*AVOID BRASS RAIL LIKE THE PLAGUE !!* It constantly oxidizes with green non-conductive *mold* which causes ~*STALLOUTSGALOREVILLE*~ if not kept after on a way too frequent amount of track-cleaning jobs !
Today you want none other than *~**NICKLE~SILVER**~* rail,.... period. End of story !


----------



## nxn (Feb 4, 2020)

Trackjockey05 said:


> This one gets under my skin, I especially hate spending $12 for shipping and then it shows up with the shipping label showing they spent $4 and some change to ship, or selling a model at an amazingly low price then charging an exorbitant amount for shipping, or my personal favorite, the guy I bought 4 items from who then informed me he doesn't combine shipping (my bad for not asking first) so I pay the $8 something per car to ship, only to have all 4 show up in the same box for one price


Yes some sellers use the shipping fees as a way to pad their profits, or at least build in a minimal reserve if they start at a low first bid.
I always sort the listing by low bid combined with shipping and check out sold items also for likely actual prices.
As both a buyer and seller on eBay, I know shipping costs have gone up a lot over the years and I have been burned as a seller having to pay more to ship than eBay's algorithm by zipcode had charged the buyer.


----------



## Bonz85 (Sep 16, 2019)

I bought some switches earlier this weekend on Ebay and actually got a refund on shipping. It was only a little over a buck but was still nice. First time thats happened. Also I always factory in shipping on anything I buy.


----------



## ianb26 (Dec 29, 2014)

The shipping cost varies so widely for the same item. Where do the sellers get their shipping info from? As an example - BTW I'm in Australia so I have to watch the conversion rate from USD to AUD - I'm on the lookout for either a Digitrax PR3 or PR4, which are hard to come by in Australia unless you get a brand new one. So I'm searching on Ebay where about 95% of those are advertised. Most are around the same price, but shipping can vary by as much as USD40 - USD50. I'm getting very frustrated.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

ianb26 said:


> Digitrax PR3 or PR4, which are hard to come by in Australia unless you get a brand new one.


What are they asking for a new one over there?


----------



## ianb26 (Dec 29, 2014)

Stumpy said:


> What are they asking for a new one over there?


A few examples, all on Ebay. 
A PR3 advertised for USD86.90 + USD22.00 shipping, converts to AUD112.22 + AUD28.41 shipping.
PR4 Locally AUD149.99 shipping free.
PR4 from Springfield, Missouri. USD81.72 + USD27.77 shipping. Converts to AUD105.53 + AUD35.86 shipping.
PR4 from Black Forest Hobby Supply Company Scottsdale AZ. AUD115.60 + *AUD99.21 shipping*. No price in USD.
PR4 from same company AUD139.74 + *AUD97.15 shipping*. No price in USD.
PR4 from TRAINZ, Buford, Georgia. USD95.99 + USD27.81 shipping. Converts to AUD123.96 + AUD35.61 shipping.

Ian.


----------



## IronManStark (Jan 15, 2017)

So I have to ask as well. 
What is going on?? I use to stroll around on eBay & pick up old rivarossi steamers for a bit of nothing $50-$70 bucks. They where worn out, missing hand rails, or “not running”...
When I would get them I would tear them down sort the motor , replace it. 
Clean it all up. Look for parts , the hand rails , or front boiler plate, what ever it needed. 
Maybe have $100-$120 bucks in it. Have a nice looking loco & it would run good! 

Now I can’t pick anything up under $100 bucks it seems!.. 

Why would I drop $135 -$150 for a broken pile of parts that are 60 years old??? 
I mean I can grab newer ones slightly used , or still in a box for $150-$250??... 
I just snagged me a bachmann 2-8-4 berk for $145! It is dcc onboard... yeah it’s used, but it’s not broken , well not in the pics. Seller says it runs good. Even if it needs a motor $20 from bachmann...
I just don’t get it?? 

Just watched a 4-6-4 sell for $72... plus 15 for shipping. Missing the sign boards & the “ cow catcher was broken off. Also it was out of the 70’s from rivarossi. Motor was “not working”... 

egg to each their own I guess. 

Rant over. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronManStark (Jan 15, 2017)

Sorry to make things clear when I would give $50-$70 bucks that was with shipping. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigEd (Oct 28, 2014)

A couple of rules apply here - the price of an item is only what someone is willing to pay. I always tell people that the price you see on feePay is not the price because it's not sold yet. I vote with my money.

But I avoid these all-in deals where shipping and import duties are included. Their calculator seems stuck in my red region...

Last thought - with the COVID lock downs a lot of people are stuck at home and a lot of hobbies have had revivals. Model railways being one that benefitted in this way. This might also push prices up due to demand. 

As an example - might be too foreign for the USA guys, but here is South Africa we have this stuff you put on your toast called Marmite (think its Vegamite in Oz). It's main component is yeast but because booze was on a lock down here in SA all the yeast was used to brew their own booze and nothing left for Marmite making. You just have to snicker. Pineapples prices tripled in no time too! 

Just my 2c worth....


----------



## BigAl56 (Dec 14, 2011)

Ebay has jacked up their fees lately. Other rule changes are they now require sellers to provide free return shipping or lose their seller rating.
They have started phasing out PayPal and are collecting and payout funds directly. Overall eBay has become less of a haven for small sellers.
I have been selling more on Facebook where there are no fees. Facebook has it's problems but it's become an alternative to an ever greedy eBay.


----------



## IronManStark (Jan 15, 2017)

Unfortunately I no longer use Facebook.. so I guess I will be hitting up more train shows this year if they have them!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

